# Blocs, Sparkle, Everweb or something else (web design/Mac)?



## Vik (Oct 10, 2020)

Are any of you using standalone web design apps for Mac? Have you compared them with others? Any preferences?


----------



## Vik (May 20, 2021)

Hi, and thanks! I see it differently, in that the actual process of making a site needs a tool to get that job done, and tools actually matter. I doesn't have to look very well 'designed', but the workflow between the various apps I've had a look at is really different from each other, and I want a tool with as few obstacles as possible, and a learning curve which isn't more steep than it has to be. This isn't related to e-commerce or to attracting customers – not even to 'customers'.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (May 20, 2021)

I’ve been using Sparkle for almost two years now after having built websites using Squarespace, Wix, Weebly, and both Wordpress.com and .org.

Much cleaner and easier to use, IMO. However, building mobile site versions has been a little frustrating, but I think that has more to do with the design choices I made.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 7, 2021)

I have used BLOCS successfully.
When you already have you own hosting space there is absolute no need to pay some stupid subscription on top of that to build or maintain your web site.

BLOCS works well, is very flexible and you can build and test your site on your local machine and then upload it wherever you like.


----------



## islamonore (Dec 15, 2022)

I also use Sparkle, it has very cool templates and universal settings. Of course it`s worth understanding that this`s a website builder, and no matter how flexible it`s, it has limited functionality, but it still costs almost 100 bucks a month! I'm currently thinking about just hiring a web developer, I've read all the steps in this article https://www.creative.onl/outsource-web-design/, but I don't really want to overpay just yet. I think a website builder isn't ideal for an online store, but if anyone knows something better than Sparkle, especially for e-commerce, I`d be thankful for a tip.


----------



## JSteel (Dec 15, 2022)

I‘ve worked with Wordpress and used Divi and Elementor with it, but you always waste much time to find the right place to make the changes you are looking for. 

Because of that, i used Rapidweaver, then Sparkle and since the last 2-3 years Blocs.

Blocs is absolutely the easiest to work with while it has the best functions. 

For sure, there also is a learning curve, but not that deep. You also can dive deep into classes and stuff like that, but you don‘t have to. 

You can find lots of tutorials on YouTube, from the Vendor and especially the ones from Eldar Gaslov are very good.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 16, 2022)

Learn the languages, and no more fiddling with visual tools (drag/drop types). Most just lack things, or are inflexible
just use a text editor, and do purely html/css/js in there.. or use a code editor like visual studio code or whichever you like.  (you can also do backend programming e.g. C#, PHP, Python, Java, Golang etc etc)


----------

